
All activity in Baltimore to be recorded by persistent video surveillance planes - ENOTTY
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/baltimore-maryland-to-become-first-city-monitored-by-police-surveillance-planes/
======
Bostonian
I don't know if this will work, but something badly needs to be done.

The Wikipedia "Crime in Baltimore" article says "Baltimore, Maryland, U.S. is
infamous for its significantly high crime rate, including a violent crime rate
that ranks high above the national average. Violent crime spiked in 2015 after
the death of Freddie Gray on April 19, 2015, which touched off riots and an
increase in murders. The city recorded a total of 344 homicides in 2015, a
number second only to the number recorded in 1993 when the population was
100,000 higher."

Furthermore, according to a Sep 4 2019 article in the Baltimore Sun, "The
cumulative clearance rate — all homicides solved in a year, including killings
that occurred in previous years—is down to 38 percent compared to 51.5 percent
last year."

------
ENOTTY
There's a well-informed comment on Reddit here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/baltimore/comments/e2kqla/baltimore...](https://www.reddit.com/r/baltimore/comments/e2kqla/baltimore_free_to_fly_we_should_discuss_the/)

